# Cleaning scuff marks on hull



## starrynite (Aug 3, 2009)

We are relatively new to sailing and yesterday a current caught our 30' Hunter as we were coming into our slip. As a result the corner of the dock which has a white rubber or vinyl bumper or shoe, pushed our fender out of the way and has left its mark on our hull.  I think that the gel coat is okay and that all we are seeing on our hull is some of the bumper material. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remedy this problem.
Thanks


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I hear Mr. Clean Magic Erasers haven't met a scuff mark they haven't beat. Although, in reading the active ingredient, there appears to be an acid based cleaning agent in there...but it should do no harm if you have a relatively good wax layer down.


----------



## tkringstad (May 13, 2004)

A couple years ago we repainted our topsides, using Interlux Perfection two-part paint. Last year we got similar marks on our boat from a launch service boat and learned from the painter at our yard that acetone would remove the scuff marks with no damage to the paint. Did this a few weeks ago and sure enough the marks came right off without messing up the paint.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't use acetone. It's one of the harshest solvents and will soften gelcoat. If you must use a solvent, try paint thinner, then laquer thinner then acetone, in that order. To be honest, I use household cleanser.


----------



## starrynite (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you think Vim might work? It is creamy but I think has a very fine pumice in it.
Thanks again.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I also have interlux perfection on my boat, and tkringstad is right, acetone will take the scuffs right off. The problem is that it will also eat gelcoat. So unless you've painted your boat with a 2 part paint such as perfection, don't do it.

I use Goof Off graffiti remover. I got a small bottle from the hardware store, and it wipes the dock right off my boat. The dock has never scratched my boat (knock on wood) but a fender left out during the week has. So now I rarely put out my fenders, and just wipe the dock off my boat with Goof Off.


----------



## slippery (Jul 29, 2009)

*Removing marks*

if you boat is Gel coat which has a Polyester pigmented finish coat then it is real easy.

Most pro's will firstly try "low volitile / strength" solvents depending on what has marked it. But no stronger than xylol. Keep- away from Acetone as while it may remove the mark it can siften and change the molecular structure of the "bonded" polyster gel coat which will result in premature failure (brittleness, fadeing, cracking)

If weak solvents do not remove the mark then a mild / fine cutting and polishing compounds (3M make one the best) will remove the marks and polish the gel coat back to original in one step.

if you have deep scratches, but not thru to the glass, send me a private message and i'll run you through the process.

for Urethane paints the same applies, but you genrally have less film to work with.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Try Magic Erasers first. We use them all the time to get rid of marks all over our boat. They're cheap, and they work like a champ. Period. Just wet one down, scrub a tiny bit, and boom - the scuff mark is gone.


----------



## starrynite (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I really appreciate your help.
We tried the magic eraser on the inside of our boat and it was fabulous. We haven't had an opportunity on the hull yet but hope to tomorrow.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Lacquer thinner will remove all scuff marks and won't hurt the finish


----------



## starrynite (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, tried the magic erasers, they really are magic. They removed all the scuff marks off the hull with no damage. I could have made a comercial. I started cleaning everything I could find. It cleaned everything. Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------

